# A few JTS pictures - Silverstone.



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Im a crap photographer and I know it :thumbsup: 










































































































and some more....... (pictures courtesy of Pasty Palmer on SOX jap owners club)


























































This was a big accident Me and Pasty Palmer had to leg it from the pitwall when this came right at us and smashed into the wall then ran along it showering us with debris!!!! :nervous: 


































































My car after its 2 track sessions :lol: 










Look at the state of my immaculate white wheels!!!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

..and Madden`s car, seen in the 1st three pictures above, in his white R32 GTR, after catching fire on track!!!!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rather cool looking engine bay there Madden ?

Glad you got your plugs back in mate.

I saw you hurtling round in your R33 Cliff, look and sound the nuts mate :thumbsup: 











Smokey


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

no way! i didnt know it was yours jamie!
i saw it over by the motorworks stand trying to be started but it didnt sound too healthy!

saw you going round the track cliff, looked good mate!
ill post my pics up later!


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

G40tee said:


> saw you going round the track cliff, looked good mate!
> ill post my pics up later!


Did you get any photos of it on track? Where were you stood? It was good fun on track


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Get off here paul not the ford boys  

I think he wants a gtr now


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always wanted a GTR


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Pasty Palmer said:


> Did you get any photos of it on track? Where were you stood? It was good fun on track


No i didnt im afraid Paul, i was just leaving as Cliff was going back on the track.

Ill post some pics up on SOX too as i got some ones of Carl and Terri's cars.

You know you want a GTR, you cant have worse luck than Jamie with them!  
Lamp post then a fire!! 

Only joking matey.

Was looking around to see if there was a way i could recognise anyone i may know but didnt see anyone right until i was leaving and even then Cliff had a helmet on and was driving! haha


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

That wasn't Cliff driving  I've not been able to find any photos of it on track yet  There aren't many photos of the public sessions


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Have you seen my vid of you driving round copse? I have a few vids of that same corner


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I missed this- and I was at silverstone on Sunday aswell!


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw that last night thanks  It's the only thing that I've seen so far


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey nothing wrong with those pictures, but I DO feel for the owner of this car:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/V5MAN/Time attack/JTS018.jpg

He has been waiting for that car for SO long and had alot of shit trying to get it across the globe but glad he is finally enjoying it!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea we was on our club stand. Nice guy and lovly car


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Hey nothing wrong with those pictures, but I DO feel for the owner of this car:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v24/V5MAN/Time attack/JTS018.jpg
> 
> He has been waiting for that car for SO long and had alot of shit trying to get it across the globe but glad he is finally enjoying it!


Thats owned by Jon (Dubstar) also from SOX jap owners club. Very nice car, except for the tweed interior!!  

Also, as has been said, I was only the passenger in my car on track, I leave the twistys to proper drivers like Pasty Palmer and stick to straight line 1/4 miles  I know my very basic limits stop there


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

ill start my own thread i think, i have 135 pictures!
and that is with me cutting down!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I took 146 pictures and Pasty took over 300 I think


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you always have to be better dont you!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I took 146 pictures, sadly only about 6 were of decent quality LOL


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

whoops I just realised I miscounted lol  I took 396. I took more but deleted them on the spot


----------



## chazuk (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont suppose any of you boys got a picture of the orange r33 with white wheels ,did you?


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

No I didn't  Sorry


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

no me neither im afraid! didnt get much of the public track time :-(


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

chazuk said:


> Dont suppose any of you boys got a picture of the orange r33 with white wheels ,did you?


I`ve seen one on the net somewhere


----------



## dubstar (Sep 13, 2007)

yipee a pic of my car ! in the uk and legal !

cheers cliff.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

No worries Jon  Stunning car my friend 

If anyone wants to see a few extra pictures and a video of the day,filmed by James from Motoraddicts, then please follow the link.......

News | Japanese Tuning Show 2008 | Motor Addicts


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Picture courtesy of Lee (ChungsterGTI).....


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You were standing next to me! I was in the blue shirt. I had my back to the track D ) and therefore did not jump out of the way and got bits of car sprayed on me as it went past 



Cliff J said:


>


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> You were standing next to me! I was in the blue shirt. I had my back to the track D ) and therefore did not jump out of the way and got bits of car sprayed on me as it went past


So you took a lot of interest in he goings on, on track then dave   :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I was chatting to my mate or looking at the young ladies in the pit garage or something like that


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

davewilkins said:


> You were standing next to me! I was in the blue shirt. I had my back to the track D ) and therefore did not jump out of the way and got bits of car sprayed on me as it went past


You were standing next to Paul (PastyPalmer) who took that picture, I was just up from him :thumbsup: 
I did take a photo imediately after the accident and after spitting out the debris i`d eaten, but sadly Pasty got in the way (see below) and my camera focused on him, then within seconds 17 million people came running from everywhere to see what`d happened and I got jostled out of my place :chairshot


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Security spent all morning trying to keep the public off the pitwall but it was mayhem when the evo crashed. Where did they all come from???


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Tell me about it!! It went mad for a few minutes  
I take it that`s your no.31 R32 that I put up in the opening post Dave. I`ll come and say hello next time as im part of the Phil England (yellow classic Impreza) entourage


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> You were standing next to Paul (PastyPalmer) who took that picture, I was just up from him
> I did take a photo imediately after the accident and after spitting out the debris i`d eaten, but sadly Pasty got in the way (see below) and my camera focused on him,



Finally someone caught my best side :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Cliff J said:


> Tell me about it!! It went mad for a few minutes
> I take it that`s your no.31 R32 that I put up in the opening post Dave. I`ll come and say hello next time as im part of the Phil England (yellow classic Impreza) entourage


yes that is my car. ah, team monkfish?


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

Dill in the yellow sti type R  Neil Wrenn is also in team monkfish but sadly his car isn't ready yet


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, Team Monkfish 

This is the man and his machine........











How much cheese? :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Pasty Palmer (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Cliff if Dill finds that he'll pop a cap in yo ass


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

anyone can tell what happened at that fire gt-r?
i dont want to be nosey, but i will be doing a track day soon and i want to know possible faults with the gt-r on track, that might lead it to catch fire.

thanks guys.

p.s.-wonderfull photos. and uk track days seem to have a great affluence


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Have a look here at the thread below, Madden`s car caught fire and its all documented on that thread with extra pictures too 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/98553-jts-thanks-help-guys.html


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> ..and Madden`s car, seen in the 1st three pictures above, in his white R32 GTR, after catching fire on track!!!!!!




  :sadwavey: oh no , shit happend , sorry for the Sky


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

he was trying so hard to keep up with a girl on track..... the car caught fire 

Na, think he said a powersteerng line was damaged/melted by the turbo heat, spraying fluid and igniting it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice one Adam  

All sorted now


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Im guessing a steam cleaner got some action there then!!!?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Nope just a rag, tooth brush,wd40,t-cut and alloy polish and about 7 hours of grafting. Had to clean every little bolt i took of with a tooth broush to get rid of the stuff.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Have you jacked the car up and done underneath. That powder stuff gets everywhere. I still find bits on my car a year after my fire at Silverstone. It's horrible stuff!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea that's today mate. Im dredding it as that was on fire for a while so i hope nothing igot damaged. I guess you are the guy in the candy red wagon then? I have seen the pics.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

So does the car run ok now? Did anything get badly damaged?
Did you put the fire out yourself?

Well done on all the hard work to get it back to looking great.


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Madden said:


> Yea that's today mate. Im dredding it as that was on fire for a while so i hope nothing igot damaged. I guess you are the guy in the candy red wagon then? I have seen the pics.


Yep thats me


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

All that got damaged was the powersteering pipe that caused the fire £4 and from cleaning the underneath today i found that the steering rack gaitor has been burnt to a crisp. Oh and 1 spark plug which cracedk due to the rapid change in heat after getting the fire put out. The marshals put the fire out. All in the thread i done mate with extrs pics.


----------



## the_TRUST (Oct 25, 2003)

Brilliant Endeavours u've done !! Kudos man


----------

